# Blueberry powder for color



## HLN80 (Feb 21, 2019)

Hello, this is my very first post and I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but will blueberry powder (dehydrated blueberry juice) make a nice color for CP soap? Or how do I get any shade of blue using something natural?


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 21, 2019)

Chances are no it won’t survive the lye and will likely go grey or brown.  Some say indigo powder will give you a blue. However, many natural color ants have a tendency to fade over time.


----------



## reeeen4 (Feb 21, 2019)

Haven't tried it myself but from what I've read if you want a natrual blue Indigo Root works well, here is a list of natural soap colorants https://www.thesprucecrafts.com/natural-colorants-in-soap-making-517087


----------



## Dawni (Feb 21, 2019)

I have read blueberry powder turns CP soap grey but have never tested it. 

It is good for your skin though, it might be really good in a mask or scrub.


----------



## Relle (Feb 22, 2019)

Here is a thread I posted previously with natural soap colourants.
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/natural-colourants.72586/


----------



## lsg (Feb 22, 2019)

Here is a YouTube tutorial where indigo root infused oil and a little charcoal was used to get a dark blue.  Haven't tried it but looks good.


----------



## HLN80 (Feb 22, 2019)

lsg said:


> Here is a YouTube tutorial where indigo root infused oil and a little charcoal was used to get a dark blue.  Haven't tried it but looks good.



Oh wow, that is really cool!


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 22, 2019)

I don't think so, but I can't swear to it.

However, here are some GORGEOUS bathbombs colored with blueberry powder!
https://www.naturesgardencandles.co...tem/00serbat/-blueberry-bath-bomb-recipe.html


----------



## Hennyfer (Feb 22, 2019)

dixiedragon said:


> I don't think so, but I can't swear to it.
> 
> However, here are some GORGEOUS bathbombs colored with blueberry powder!
> https://www.naturesgardencandles.co...tem/00serbat/-blueberry-bath-bomb-recipe.html


Had a quick look at the recipe, it is colored with some kind of dye.  Oh well!  You would think that blueberries could make a good colorant, since they stain like crazy.


----------



## Dawni (Feb 23, 2019)

Hennyfer said:


> Had a quick look at the recipe, it is colored with some kind of dye.  Oh well!  You would think that blueberries could make a good colorant, since they stain like crazy.


Is the powder also blue? Like a dark blue? 

Makes me wonder what it'll do if you HP the soap and add a really strong infusion after the cook..


----------



## Hennyfer (Feb 23, 2019)

Dawni said:


> Is the powder also blue? Like a dark blue?
> 
> Makes me wonder what it'll do if you HP the soap and add a really strong infusion after the cook..


Might be worth a try- my guess is it'll turn out more purple than blue though.


----------



## SoapySuds (Feb 26, 2019)

Dawni said:


> I have read blueberry powder turns CP soap grey but have never tested it.
> 
> It is good for your skin though, it might be really good in a mask or scrub.



Blueberry, blackberry, etc all that comes out with a lye heavy cleaner from tile grout. I would be reluctant to use it as a colorant.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 26, 2019)

My absolute favorite  blue soap bar is made with a Cerulean Blue Crayola Crayon (Ingredients: paraffin wax, stearic acid, pigment). Use rate: 1" Crayola PPO (Per Pound Oils). You can grate it up and add to warmed oils; or nuke 10 seconds in the microwave in some of the olive oil from the batch before adding it into the rest of the batch.


----------



## reeeen4 (Feb 26, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> My absolute favorite  blue soap bar is made with a Cerulean Blue Crayola Crayon (Ingredients: paraffin wax, stearic acid, pigment). Use rate: 1" Crayola PPO (Per Pound Oils). You can grate it up and add to warmed oils; or nuke 10 seconds in the microwave in some of the olive oil from the batch before adding it into the rest of the batch.


Suppose that's one way of recycling crayon's!! no waste!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 26, 2019)

reeeen4 said:


> Suppose that's one way of recycling crayon's!! no waste!!


Hahaha. If serious about using crayon's, I only use Crayolas and not all colors work well in soap. *@Dean*, sorry, the orange is one that doesn't work well. 

I just posted this thread for more info:
*https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/crayolas-to-color-cp-hp-soap.74017/*


----------

